# An Amazing Heartwarming Story - PLEASE READ!



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Last week a couple had gone up for a drive in the mountains near their parents home. An animal came out in front of the car and they swerved to miss it and went over a 150 foot cliff. All of the windows blew out and their dog was thrown from the car. When it finally came to rest on its top, Andrea was unconscious with 2 broken vertebrae, 2 lesions on her brain and Chad had 3 cracked ribs. Chad woke her and they crawled out of the car and up the embankment, but slept on the side of the road until daylight. Passerby's did not stop to help them. Chad went down several times to try to find the dog but never did.

Even when a car club came to pull the wreckage out, they never saw the dog or heard him. 5 days later Wags To Riches Animal Rescue saw a posting on Craigslist about the accident. Since they had been involved in a similar situation less than a month before, they thought they could help. (You can read about the other accident on our website www.wagstorichesanimalrescue.org)

They sent out a search party to comb the land, thinking that this was going to be a body recovery. But we needed to do it so they would have closure and could move on to heal. But we found the dog ALIVE! It was unharmed. The brush was so thick that they had to use machete's to get through and then had to cut a path so the dog could get out. It's really an amazing story to hear it all and to stand on the cliff and look down its hard to believe that all three survived.

Today Andrea and Chad posted this on Craiglist:

Our Love, Copper Dog was found with help from the Wags to Riches Animal Rescue and Sanctuary! We cannot thank these wonderful people enough! Bob and crew found him within 30 minutes at the site of our wreck. They told us not to give up hope and that we would find him and they did. Warm thank you and hugs to all that aided Chad and I in our search for Copper.

Wags to Riches Animal Rescue and Sanctuary 
P.O. Box 3177 
Union Gap, WA 98903 
www.wagstorichesanimalrescue.org

I was fortunate enough to be apart of this rescue, in fact it was I and another women who found Copper. I got in the car afterward and sobbed and sobbed with the looks on their faces. I will attach some pics, you can see the emotion in Andreas face. I will NEVER forget this for as long as I live.

The pictures are the cliff, Copper when we found him, all of us together and Andrea Chad and Copper


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This story had me in tears . . . yet again. It is indeed heartwarming and I can only imagine their unmitigated joy at finding their loving companion alive and well. God bless everyone involved. Yay for the happy ending.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a wonderful story, thanks for sharing!!! How great to be a part of a group that helps reunite families.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that is really an amazing story. Nice work!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, how wonderful!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a wonderful story and happy ending!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:yo: Hats off to you Addrian for being a part of this rescue. You are a hero too! :hug:
That was an amazing story and I'm glad everyone was alright. Very heart warming indeed!:thumb:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

What a beautiful and amazing story. I makes me cry because the emotion on mom and dad's face says it all. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

There are a few things I learned from all of this, but the most difficult one for me to watch is that these people spend so much energy wanting to find their dog that their bodies don't heal, it doesn't even begin the process until they have closure. The first wreck a month ago the women broke her neck also. Each time after the dogs were found the healing was miraculous in 2 days time. Animals really do bring physical and emotional therapy to our lives.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a beautiful story! 
Thank you so much for sharing, it made my day!

God bless you!
Beverly


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Addrian, that is an amazing and heartwarming story. How wonderful for you to be a part of it. You did good!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Addrian thanks for this. and Thanks to you and wagstoriches... what wonderul pictures.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> What a beautiful story!
> Thank you so much for sharing, it made my day!
> 
> God bless you!
> Beverly


Ditto here...I am so tried tonight, but this story made my day also


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow! Thats so sweet... You are an amazing person and group for taking that on and looking for the dog.. not many people would. And he looks fat and happy! So great!


----------

